# CNN's Veronica Hot or not



## freezorburn (Nov 20, 2008)

Veronica de la cruz Cnn News anchor

Yes, she is on my hot list am I off base here? Spanish/asian mix maybe.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 20, 2008)

I prefer Andersen Cooper.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm with you freezor...

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2008)

Her eyes are a little weird, but I'd say hot.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2008)

My personal preference tends to be more of the northern european facial structure,  other than that, I'd say that it could be quite easy to watch her deliver the news on CNN


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 20, 2008)

koreshot said:


> I prefer Andersen Cooper.


 
What, no love for Wolf Blitzer?

I like Kiran Cehtry better


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd hit it..


----------



## dmc (Nov 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'd hit it..



Stand in line brother...


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 20, 2008)

All I have to say about that.


----------



## C2H5OH (Nov 20, 2008)

freezorburn said:


>



I think I see hair on her hands on this picture


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> My personal preference tends to be more of the northern european facial structure,  other than that, I'd say that it could be quite easy to watch her deliver the news on CNN



I thought you were going to say she has nice teeth...lol


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I thought you were going to say she has nice teeth...lol



Actually if you look CLOSELY in this picture






the midline of her top 2 front teeth tips off to her left by a couple of millimeters, and doesn't run parallel with the midline of her nose   Stuff like that would drive me crazy if I had to look at it first thing in the morning everyday


----------



## WJenness (Nov 20, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> All I have to say about that.



Very nice...

-w


----------



## gladerider (Nov 20, 2008)

with ctenidae also. seen her picture last year. best looking reporter ever....


----------



## gladerider (Nov 20, 2008)

freez,  her looks and her last name tell me she is a filipino


----------



## dmc (Nov 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Actually if you look CLOSELY in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She has hairy arms.... thats hot...


----------



## dmc (Nov 20, 2008)

gladerider said:


> freez,  her looks and her last name tell me she is a filipino




The best of both worlds.... Asian and Hispanic...


----------



## koreshot (Nov 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> My personal preference tends to be more of the northern european facial structure,  other than that, I'd say that it could be quite easy to watch her deliver the news on CNN



Racist! 

So you like hot white blondes, ha?  Tune into Fox News.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 20, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> All I have to say about that.



Looks like the news organizations are catching onto the whole "sex sells" thing.  I am sure she is a great reporter.


----------



## dmc (Nov 20, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Racist!
> 
> So you like hot white blondes, ha?  Tune into Fox News.



Conservatives seem to respond to cute blonds with tight skirts...

IE: Fox and Friends...


----------



## Geoff (Nov 20, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Very nice...
> 
> -w



It's not fair to compare Melissa Theuriau to any of the CNN woofers.  She's French so she surrenders easily, too.  







If you search her on Google Images with safe search off, you also get the paparizzi topless beach shots.  I'll put a 'safe for work' version up....


----------



## dmc (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow..  Now I'm really "turned on"....


----------



## Geoff (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm a fan of Solidade as far as CNN women are concerned






My girl is definitely Hazel Mae though for Comcast Sports Network


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 20, 2008)

plus she has bad elbows...


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm a fan of  as far as CNN women are concerned


 
Yea Solidade's a hottie! I remember her when she was a reporter on a kids show as a kid herself. Quite a unique name!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Racist!
> 
> So you like hot white blondes, ha?  Tune into Fox News.



Well aware of Fox News  

Blondes/Brunette's/Red Heads - all good in my book.  Just something about black haired women that doesn't float my boat - might have something to do with a certain ex college girlfriend though


----------



## hardline (Nov 20, 2008)

the problem with most women comentators/reports is they are way over opinionated. they are always right, no matter what they are talking about. gets old real fast but they are not the all knowing all seeing eye so give it a rest. this is a genneralization but i dated a girl that is on this job path so i have some exeriance.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2008)

hardline said:


> the problem with most women comentators/reports is they are way over opinionated. they are always right, no matter what they are talking about. gets old real fast but they are not the all knowing all seeing eye so give it a rest. this is a genneralization but i dated a girl that is on this job path so i have some exeriance.



Just women comentators/reporters have that problem :flame:  rJeff ducks and runs for cover: :flame:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2008)

hardline said:


> the problem with most women comentators/reports is they are way over opinionated. they are always right, no matter what they are talking about. gets old real fast but they are not the all knowing all seeing eye so give it a rest. this is a genneralization but i dated a girl that is on this job path so i have some exeriance.



I don't man, outside of the Nancy Grace / Oprah types, I often find women to be better 'reporters' where as numerous men try to be personalities...especially on faux news :smash:


----------



## hardline (Nov 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't man, outside of the Nancy Grace / Oprah types, I often find women to be better 'reporters' where as numerous men try to be personalities...especially on faux news :smash:



but its the fact they dont switch it off after work. at the tail end of our realationship i would walk arounf the house with a pair of earplugs in my pocket. which was better than whipping out a a ball gag. after the plugs where in pocket for more than a week she was on the curb.


----------



## Paul (Nov 20, 2008)

Her knees are way too sharp. Far below my standards.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2008)

hardline said:


> but its the fact they dont switch it off after work. at the tail end of our realationship i would walk arounf the house with a pair of earplugs in my pocket. which was better than whipping out a a ball gag. after the plugs where in pocket for more than a week she was on the curb.



gotcha

I dated a few counselors in my day.  Got old quick because every damn night it was, 'So how are you _feeling_???  Like I was one of their patients.  

I'm just fine thank you.  I'm just in bad mood, nothing more, nothing less, no need to dig deeper to see if perhaps I'm acting this way because uncle hangnail slipped me a digit behind the tool shed when I was five


----------



## Paul (Nov 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> gotcha
> 
> I dated a few counselors in my day.  Got old quick because every damn night it was, 'So how are you _feeling_???  Like I was one of their patients.
> 
> I'm just fine thank you.  I'm just in bad mood, nothing more, nothing less, no need to dig deeper to see if perhaps I'm acting this way *because uncle hangnail slipped me a digit behind the tool shed when I was five*



Jeezum, I said I was sorry... let it go.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2008)

Paul said:


> Jeezum, I said I was sorry... let it go.



_deep_ scar my man 



:lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> _deep_ scar my man
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:



UFIA is no laughing matter.


----------



## hardline (Nov 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> gotcha
> 
> I dated a few counselors in my day.  Got old quick because every damn night it was, 'So how are you _feeling_???  Like I was one of their patients.
> 
> I'm just fine thank you.  I'm just in bad mood, nothing more, nothing less, no need to dig deeper to see if perhaps I'm acting this way because uncle hangnail slipped me a digit behind the tool shed when I was five



that brought tears to my eyes. partly from laughter partly from the truth behind it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> UFIA is no laughing matter.



Uncle Paul got you to?


----------



## Paul (Nov 20, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> UFIA is no laughing matter.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2008)

Paul said:


>



No wonder you work for AT&T


...reach out and touch someone

:lol:


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 21, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> All I have to say about that.




Here's the list of the 8 hottest TV news anchorwomen:

1 - Melissa Theuriaut (above)
2 - And
3 - No 
4 - One
5 - Else
6 - Is
7 - Even 
8 - Close


----------



## jack97 (Nov 21, 2008)

ChileMass said:


> Here's the list of the 8 hottest TV news anchorwomen:
> 
> 1 - Melissa Theuriaut (above)
> 2 - And
> ...



qft.... but then I have this thing for blondes.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 21, 2008)

I have to watch the local traffic report here every day:


----------



## koreshot (Nov 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I have to watch the local traffic report here every day:



Thats some good girl on girl action right there!


----------



## jack97 (Nov 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I have to watch the local traffic report here every day:



That was the traffic report :blink:

I wasn't paying attention to what she was saying.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, for some reason, I never seem to get the traffic report


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 21, 2008)

ChileMass said:


> Here's the list of the 8 hottest TV news anchorwomen:
> 
> 1 - Melissa Theuriaut (above)
> 2 - And
> ...



Well said.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, for some reason, I never seem to get the traffic report



I picture Andy sitting stuck in traffic with a dazed look on his face wondering how he got there. :lol:


----------



## koreshot (Nov 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I picture Andy sitting stuck in traffic with a dazed look on his face wondering how he got there. :lol:



I was picturing Andy doing something else altogether.... but then I threw up in my mouth a little so I stopped.


----------



## severine (Nov 21, 2008)

koreshot said:


> I was picturing Andy doing something else altogether.... but then I threw up in my mouth a little so I stopped.


What are you doing picturing Andy doing that anyway? :blink::smash:

I have basic cable so we don't have CNN... and I can't remember when I watched anything other than the 10 o'clock news (which does not have hot people on it, BTW)... but occasionally, I get to see the cute weather guy on Channel 3 (and I don't mean Scot Haney!). 




Though it looks like he can't be trusted with a log splitter.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Though it looks like he can't be trusted with a log splitter.



What a bimbo!


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 21, 2008)

severine said:


> I have basic cable so we don't have CNN... and I can't remember when I watched anything other than the 10 o'clock news (which does not have hot people on it, BTW)...



Your basic cable doesn't include CNN?   That's too bad.  Those damn cable companies love to scam people by charging extra for what I would consider a pretty "basic" basic cable channel.  You have my sympathies. :wink:


----------



## severine (Nov 21, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> Your basic cable doesn't include CNN?   That's too bad.  Those damn cable companies love to scam people by charging extra for what I would consider a pretty "basic" basic cable channel.  You have my sympathies. :wink:


Heck, basic cable doesn't even include the local access channel anymore!  We get:
CBS
NBC
FOX
some advertising channel
ABC
PBS
ION
NY NBC
CW20
HSN
some Spanish channel(s)
MYTV9
WGN

We also can get a kind of scrambled MSNBC

That's it. For $14+/month. If it wasn't for PBS (which the kids enjoy), I'd just use an antennae instead.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Heck, basic cable doesn't even include the local access channel anymore!  We get:
> CBS
> NBC
> FOX
> ...



All things considered, for $14 that's a pretty decent deal.  I didn't know that such kinds of cable packages exist like that anymore.  I have a 3fer deal with cable, phone and internet for $118, but when I just had basic cable, it was $52 and that was the lowest priced option available.


----------



## severine (Nov 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> All things considered, for $14 that's a pretty decent deal.  I didn't know that such kinds of cable packages exist like that anymore.  I have a 3fer deal with cable, phone and internet for $118, but when I just had basic cable, it was $52 and that was the lowest priced option available.


They don't really advertise it. They have another "basic" called Family Basic, IIRC (we used to have that before kids) and that was around $40/$45/month. The only things I miss from that are Discovery, Food Network, and History Channel. Wish you could pay separately for just the channels you watch.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd love an ala carte TV menu


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd love an ala carte TV menu



I'd be six kinds of pissed to find out I wasn't getting a discount for having 16 shopping channels and 12 religious channels in the lineup.

Really, though, shouldn't most cable be free? I say, if it's ad-supported, stop charging me.
Maybe cable companies should change their business model- stop being "content providers" and start being advertising coordinators. Whatever channel pays teh best gets on, so they have to have the best programming that people will watch so they can get the best paying ads from companies.



No, wait- a better idea:


----------



## jack97 (Nov 21, 2008)

koreshot said:


> What a bimbo!



Hmmm..... dual standard here

girl looks at a nice looking guy is called a bimbo. guy looks at same is called a homo. 

it's not fair.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 21, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I'd be six kinds of pissed to find out I wasn't getting a discount for having 16 shopping channels and 12 religious channels in the lineup.
> 
> Really, though, shouldn't most cable be free? I say, if it's ad-supported, stop charging me.
> Maybe cable companies should change their business model- stop being "content providers" and start being advertising coordinators. Whatever channel pays teh best gets on, so they have to have the best programming that people will watch so they can get the best paying ads from companies.
> ...



sorry c10.... but I don't understand your point or whatever point your making.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 21, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Hmmm..... dual standard here
> 
> girl looks at a nice looking guy is called a bimbo. guy looks at same is called a homo.
> 
> it's not fair.




Ummm... I was calling the local news pretty boy who cut his finger off a bimbo.

Maybe you sir have the dual standard.  I guess in your book only women can be bimbos, so you immaditely assumed it was directed at severine. Tisk tisk, chauvinist!  :wink:


----------



## jack97 (Nov 21, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Ummm... I was calling the local news pretty boy who cut his finger off a bimbo.
> 
> Maybe you sir have the dual standard.  I guess in your book only women can be bimbos, so you immaditely assumed it was directed at severine. Tisk tisk, chauvinist!  :wink:



lol... you win. but I got to figure out how to keep this thread alive so that c10 can post more pics.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 21, 2008)

jack97 said:


> sorry c10.... but I don't understand your point or whatever point your making.



Let me put it this way,


----------



## jack97 (Nov 21, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Let me put it this way,




lol... in terms of eye candy, nothing compares

She speak french or something?  :grin: :smash:


----------

